# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  AI chatbots, Zendesk Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Zendesk Inc.

zendesk.com/service/messaging/chatbot

----------


## Airicist

What's good: chatbots in Zendesk Chat

Jul 27, 2018




> Zendesk's chatbot solution lets you easily integrate AI-powered bots into Zendesk Chat so you can give your customers faster support & your agents a helping hand.

----------


## Airicist

What's Good: Zendesk Answer Bot

Apr 7, 2020




> Answer Bot works right alongside your support team. It uses machine learning to help answer your customers’ questions with content from your Zendesk Guide knowledge base. The answers it provides are tailored to each customer’s question accurately and reliably—every time. And when in doubt, Answer Bot loops in your support agents to offer the customer a human touch. Learn more: https://zdsk.co/AnswerBot

----------

